# Our first Yard Haunt



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

So this is the first year we were able to set up a yard haunt in our new house. It was pretty much decided and assembled within the last two weeks before Halloween (which also happens to be my birthday). We had no idea we were going to have the time off work to be able to do this and enjoy it during TOT hours on the big night, but everything worked out, and we were able to scare the pants off of about 50 TOT's....

Hope you enjoy the pictures....

Overview of the yard. This one gives a good idea of the lighting and cemetery. This was taken before we had our foggers/chillers setup.









Here's a closeup of one of our giant spiders.









Closeup of our window skelly. He was illuminated by an LED strobe from the bottom. My wife named him "Howard".









Another view of our shrunken heads tree and homemade ghost.









Another view of the graveyard. We were testing placement on one of our foggers, you can see some of it in the light to the left of the spider.









continued in next post....


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking up the walkway to our front door. This section wasn't finished yet, but you get an idea of the lighting and space we had to work with.









Here's a better view of part of the walkway. There are tombstones underneath each of the hanging heads. The two pumpkins on the ledge were carved after this picture was taken. There are pictures of both of those a little bit later.









Here is a picture from the bottom of our walkway. You can see the other giant spider climbing down from on the roof. The centerpiece was me dressed up as Jigsaw, holding a bowl of candy. I had fun with this one....









Anyone want some candy??









Wanna play a game?? I would sit as still as I could while kids AND adults poked at me to convince themselves I was fake. Then as soon as they reached in to take candy, I would scream and jump up at them. It was great watching them try to get away. I think more candy ended up on our walkway and down our driveway than in their bags. Is it wrong that I have SOOOOO much fun scaring the CRAP out of people??









continued in next post....


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

Ichabod's Fate. The pumpkin I carved.









Grim Reaper. The pumpkin my wife carved.









All comments, suggestions, questions are welcome. We already have a TON of ideas for next year. I'm just trying to figure out if I'm going to have the time to build everything we want to use.....

This year we had mostly store bought props simply due to time constraints. Next year I'm planning on having the majority be homemade.


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like Howard decided to make another appearance in the last post.....I guess I can't help it if he wants to hang around some more.....


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Everything looks good especially the lighting, it sets the mood of the haunt great work.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

great looking yard, but, you've got to re-size the photos to a more manageable size lol

Lightning as said was awesome!!!!

-PB


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work....!!
I really like the full size bucky in the window with that bright white light....
I may try that............


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work I also liked the bucky in the window the light cast errie shadows on it especially the face.


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Sorry about the size of the pictures, I'm used to ousting pics on another forum where they can be bigger, forgot to resize them for this post.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The jack-os are lovely


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice display!*

Really Nice Display. It is amazing what just a few stratigically placed light bulbs can do. I love the blucky in the window...nice and creepy! Good Job!:zombie:


----------

